
A high-carb diet may explain why Okinawans live so long - SQL2219
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190116-a-high-carb-diet-may-explain-why-okinawans-live-so-long
======
hsnewman
Being on a paleo diet for a while, I'm quite convenience that high carb diets
in the USA is causing all the metabolic diseases here. I've lost 25 lbs and my
stomach is much better, I'm now close to a "normal" BMI.

